# Anyone seen a wheelie bar like this



## Billythekid (May 3, 2021)

I found it on eBay and I posted in the general section but got no replies so was thinking it would be better here 

it’s made from a repop springer fork


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 3, 2021)

Muscle bikes get no love, maybe after we are long gone haha. I have seen after market wheelie bars but that one is a first. I love it, I have an after market springer and would think about giving it a try. Looks like a 20 inch springer.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 3, 2021)

Cool Idea but WOP!; Way Over Priced!


----------

